# Always hungry



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, just a few questions. My little girl is 18 months old and weighs 49-50lbs. She has moderate energy for a v unlike my daughters v who is extremely high energy. These two are very different. My girl is so into food. I have a slow feeder bowl and feed her twice a day and she gulps her food down. Then she wants more. She looks good to me and I can see her robs whe. She runs and turns. However when she sits she has a lot of loose skin and is just pools above her tail. I fed her a high quality kibble that is made here locally "Best Breed". It is a holistic food. My question is I don't know what to do to satisfy her constant (what seems to be) hunger. Also, she eats everything when outside, I.e. Sticks, dirt, leaves, bark, varios berries that have fallen off the trees. We do our best to monitor that as she won't play outside without one of us out there with her. We have a large fenced yard (about 2/3 acre) so she has plenty of running space and she goes to doggie daycare 2-3 times a week plus we walk about 2-1/2 miles about 5 times a week. My suggestions?

Here are a few recent pics. Best I can get as she doesn't like the camera 😝


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks good. 
Maybe add some green beans to her meals so she feels full. 
Carrots are also a good low fat treat.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos gets water buffalo horns. He, too, was an eat-everything-outside guy. Not so much a food inhaler. It was stressful to take him out to play, though. We still supervise him with the horns because he can nibble pieces off, which can sometimes be bigger and a choke hazard, but he absolutely loves them. One horn will last about a month. It won't be filling, but maybe she isn't hungry. She could be just craving texture and flavor? Anyway, just another thought.


----------

